# Chocolate cake +boiling water = amazing cake.



## dbelz (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi, so I found an amazing chocolate cake recipe and it asked to add 1 cup of boiling water after the batter was done. I dont understand why the cake came out so amazing! Does anyone know why ?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

It does a couple of things. It blooms the cocoa powder flavor. It also cooks the flour similar to what happens in choux paste.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Hard to say without seeing the recipe but I imagine it uses Dutch chocolate. If so, the boiling water insures a more reactive result, than tap water.


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

My Mom used to make a brownie pudding cake that required pouring boiling water over it. 

Man, it was killer! Hot brownies, crunchy topping, swirling chocolate pudding. 

Yum.


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

foodnfoto said:


> My Mom used to make a brownie pudding cake that required pouring boiling water over it.
> 
> Man, it was killer! Hot brownies, crunchy topping, swirling chocolate pudding.
> 
> Yum.


That sounds delicious! Would you mind sharing more info? My residents would love this


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

I'll try to dig it out. I know I have the recipe somewhere. 

Stay tuned.


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Here it is!

I thought it came from Mom's old beaten up Betty Crocker cookbook. It's a very Susie Homemaker recipe but scrumptious! Mom always added some chopped toasted walnuts for a little crunch. I might just have to make this tonight.

http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/hot-fudge-pudding-cake/f4201edf-9ecb-42c3-9def-a7cd1d30aaca

Serve it hot, but it's good cold too.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

There are many good recipes and many better ones around, and now while i rarely make a cake from the old betty crocker cookbook,one thing is certain, they always come out well and never a flop.  I prefer Rose Beranbaum's chocolate cake but Betty crocker's is always good and great for a beginner.  If i have to teach someone to bake i give them one of those recipes. 

And for some things i haven;t found a better. 

And for some sort of traditional recipes, like the pudding cake, the 1950s betty crocker cookbook recipe is the standard of comparison.  I've made that same pudding cake myself, foodnfoto, and it's really nice.  Warm with sweetened whipped cream with some vanilla in it.   Yum.


----------

